# Boooommmmmm! Got it done!!!!!!!



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

well okay here we go!
thursday we leave the house to go up to out camp we leave at about 9:00 pm. wwe arrive at 2:30 and start to get camp unpacked and then catch a few hours of sleep the scouting time!
friday we wake up kinda late cause we were all really tired, did some scouting spotted a nice 3x3 and alot of forkeys! and more does then u can imagine!
saturday we wake up and off we go opening day me and my bro take off and some other buddys get off in a different direction! i get on a stalk on a smaller 3x3 get 59 yards and couldnt get a shot! so get off the hill and i get a call and first thing i hear when i answer my phoe BOOOOOOM! BIG 3X3 DOWN!!!! aso we meeet up with our buddys for pictures and to clean the deer!
sunday well we wake up and once again we all jump in cars and take off!well we seen some forkeys i made a stalk on a forkey and missed at 60 yards! no idea how i did but i did  happens to everybody right! well we get another call forkey down! and our other buddy killed aforkey a nice forkey! and thats about it for that day!
monday got on a couple of stalks in the morning no shots! in the evening i go out with the guy who shot the forkey and i make a stalk on a 3x2 i go up this hill and have to sit tight for a while and had to wait for the deer to bed and then i go in so about and hour and ahalf past and finally they bed! so im like sweet! so i make a stalk through this canyon came up on the ridge they bedded on i see the 3x2 bedded i range him i draw back and i let out a eww to get him to stand up he is 30 yards away! the spike stands but the 3x2 went straight from his bed to a dead sprint im like ***! i should have waited.
oh well live and learn! i wish i could see his body when he was beddded cause would have just shot him then but all i could see we horns!
tuesday nothing happened got on a couple of stalks i think i missed at like 73 yards  so im really dissapointed in myself for missing so much!
wednesday well we wake up and go hit a spot were we have been seeing most of the deer and we see 1 forkey so we are like screw it lets go glass over here! so we do and we spot a forkey and im like lets go! so we make up a plan and my bro was going to stalk him and if he gets a shot cool if not h will bumb him right to me! but as i go over this hill i see deer i glass them and i spot this other forkey and he is like 80 yards and hes bigger so im like screw that other originall forkey im going after him! so i do a quick stalk on him i get to 40 yards and he dosent even care im there i draw back level out put the 40 pin right there and let one fly! all i see and hear is my arrow burying into the boiler room he takes off a 100 miles an hour i watch him and he goes 60 yards and just crumbles i see dust go flying im like HOLY CRAP!!!! i just smoked him! i run over the ridge and yell at my bro who was right on the other side BUCK DOWN!!!!! he runs over to me and he was like i pushed that deer 10 yards from were i said u should be and i tell him the story and hes like hell ya! and as we are walking down the forkey that i was going to shoot is right there i range him 36 yards bro accedentally puts his 30 pin on him and shoot low! oh well no biggey! so we are walking down to go find his arrow and there he is standing looking at us 25 yards and bro draws back and wham right in the front shoulder comes out the last rib! he runs 60 yards and piles up! 2 bucks down in 5 minutes!!!! so i go show my bro my buck and we are estatic are buddy drives the truck around and both our deer died 10 yards from the road! lol we load the deer and go take some pictures and clean and butcher them! we get back to camp and are like lets go home! so well this was an awsome trip and i got my first archery buck! and had some great memerys with my bro ill never forget! we had 4 hunters and all of us taged out! that really good for california!
my deer is about 85 to 90 inch fork 
my bros forkey 60 inches
our friends forkey 45 inches
our friends 3x3 130 inches
so now time for some pictures!!!!!


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

how big do u think my forkey is?


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

oh ya the hole u see on my buck that the exit! he was uphill from me so the entrance is about 3 inches lower!!!


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Congrats.


----------



## HoYtShOoTeR76 (Apr 10, 2009)

congrats


----------



## ltlacorn (Sep 29, 2009)

Congrats, nice buck


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

sweet !!


----------



## Spooniespiller (Apr 21, 2009)

what zone were you in and was this on public or private? Either way very nice job. me and two buddies all shot at bucks over here on opener two of us missed and one of my buddies nailed a p&y 3x3


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

a-16 aka x9a
and ya my forkey might make p&y or we call it a book buck its only 90 inches!
what zone where u hunting???


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

no idea score, isn't gonna be over 50" after deduction for muley


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Well good deal man, way to get it done for your team, and about the miss, hey man it happens to the best of them out there. Seeing some dead mulies gets me excited since I am also going to get a mule deer tag if I can get one since my grandfather said he would buy one for me and there's some really good ones out where I'm elk hunting.


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

N7709K said:


> no idea score, isn't gonna be over 50" after deduction for muley


actually he is pretty semetricals! so deductions will be very litte to none! i know somebody who knows how to score so ill have him scored!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

there is the 20pt deduction for muley.... could be wrong, but be doesn't look like a 70" fork


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

ya i forgot about the deductions for the rules thats lame well if alot of people say he should be scored as 50 points then thats cool with me as long as everybodys happy! cause i dont want people thinking im cheating cause i didnt get him scored!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

cali hunter said:


> ya i forgot about the deductions for the rules thats lame well if alot of people say he should be scored as 50 points then thats cool with me as long as everybodys happy! cause i dont want people thinking im cheating cause i didnt get him scored!


If you didn't get him scored, i'm not sure how it would go in... pm clint when he gets back


sorry for not starting with congrats


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

congrats!


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

N7709K said:


> If you didn't get him scored, i'm not sure how it would go in... pm clint when he gets back
> 
> 
> sorry for not starting with congrats


im sure ill get him scored ill finish my euro mount on him tommorow!
and thankyou!


----------



## Diablo54 (Aug 29, 2010)

Congrats man!


----------

